# Got these 3 beauties yesterday



## iPhoto17 (May 6, 2014)

Someone my dad knew was just gonna throw them out, I saved them, all I really know about them are the names and years, no instructions or boxes but a great addition to my vintage collection.


----------



## Radical (May 6, 2014)

Love the brownie


----------



## timor (May 6, 2014)

Looks like all in very good condition.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## iPhoto17 (May 7, 2014)

timor said:


> Looks like all in very good condition.



Aside from any dirt on the outside I've been wiping off the past couple days they are in full working condition and clean on the insides, it's too bad there's no film, I'd love to try them


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 7, 2014)

Does the Brownie take 120? Some of mine do, some take 116; from the picture yours looks like the larger size. I've used one of mine from time to time, I find them fun to shoot with. Well, for that matter I find it fun to use almost any vintage camera. And I like to collect and display them too.

Isn't that a Duaflex in the middle? If that takes 620 it's the same film as 120, just the spools are different - the 620 aren't as big around so the film would advance at a different rate. FPP is respooling and selling 120 film onto 620 spools. If you try it, make sure to tell the lab where you get film developed (unless you're developing your own) to save the spool and return it. 

Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, that's a Duaflex in the middle!!! I had one when I was a kid. Interestingly, these days there's a minor "toy camera" aesthetic, AKA "Diana aesthetic", AKA "Holga aesthetic", AKA "Lomography aesthetic" thaaaaang that involves taking photos right off of the viewfinder screen of the old twin lens reflex cameras like the Duaflex!!!

Here are some photos that show what I'm talking about:   taking photos thru an old Duaflex - Google Search


----------



## iPhoto17 (May 7, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Does the Brownie take 120? Some of mine do, some take 116; from the picture yours looks like the larger size. I've used one of mine from time to time, I find them fun to shoot with. Well, for that matter I find it fun to use almost any vintage camera. And I like to collect and display them too.
> 
> Isn't that a Duaflex in the middle? If that takes 620 it's the same film as 120, just the spools are different - the 620 aren't as big around so the film would advance at a different rate. FPP is respooling and selling 120 film onto 620 spools. If you try it, make sure to tell the lab where you get film developed (unless you're developing your own) to save the spool and return it.
> 
> Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide



The inside of the Brownie doesn't say what kind of film, it just says No.  2A Brownie MODEL C, I'm assuming a quick google search for its manual  will tell me what film it will take, and the one in the middle is a  Dualflex 2. I can't remember what website I saw them but they were  making custom 116 and 120 film and developing them too, I might try it  out sometime once I learn how to use the thing first.


----------

